# British Cycling or Cycling UK?



## bondirob (31 Dec 2016)

First up apologies if this has already been discussed but I couldn't find a thread on it.
I'm thinking of joining one of the above for the insurance mainly.
What are the advantages of either?
I know BC do a Halfords discount but CU does seem to be getting stuck into issues regarding cyclist while BC seems silent.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Dec 2016)

The Halfords discounts are misleading. The shop prices are slightly inflated anyway so a discount would be almost negligible. That was my observation when I was shopping around for a mid range MTB/off road tourer. I large internet retailer came up trumpz

If it is the campaigning side of things you want to get into, there are loads of smaller charities you could make a bigger change. Also Sustrans, Space for Cycling, various bike projects, etc etc. Certainly down here in the South West, there are lots of great community initiatives. If I was closer to Bristol I would go small, but for now I volunteer for Sustrans and I'm very happy doing so.

It depends really on what change you want to make and what you want yourself.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

bondirob said:


> First up apologies if this has already been discussed but I couldn't find a thread on it.
> I'm thinking of joining one of the above for the insurance mainly.
> What are the advantages of either?
> I know BC do a Halfords discount but CU does seem to be getting stuck into issues regarding cyclist while BC seems silent.


Either look at the terms of the benefits. The Halfords discounts more than cover my BC membership costs (and I'm using their legal services)
Or decide on the basis of their political stance and activities

You don't need to be a member of either ultimately, others like Wiggle offer the insurances (the third party indemnity might be covered by your home insurance if you pay for that). Also, if you have an injury claim, there are plenty of solicitors who'll pursue an identified third party for you. The issue might come if it's a more minor injury or damage to property only, the organisations will take these claims on, a solicitor may not


----------



## bondirob (31 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Either look at the terms of the benefits. The Halfords discounts more than cover my BC membership costs (and I'm using their legal services)
> Or decide on the basis of their political stance and activities
> 
> You don't need to be a member of either ultimately, others like Wiggle offer the insurances (the third party indemnity might be covered by your home insurance if you pay for that). Also, if you have an injury claim, there are plenty of solicitors who'll pursue an identified third party for you. The issue might come if it's a more minor injury or damage to property only, the organisations will take these claims on, a solicitor may not



Thanks I'll look into the insurance options it was third party I was interested in.
I must say I do admire CU's activism


----------



## bondirob (31 Dec 2016)

Heltor Chasca said:


> The Halfords discounts are misleading. The shop prices are slightly inflated anyway so a discount would be almost negligible. That was my observation when I was shopping around for a mid range MTB/off road tourer. I large internet retailer came up trumpz
> 
> If it is the campaigning side of things you want to get into, there are loads of smaller charities you could make a bigger change. Also Sustrans, Space for Cycling, various bike projects, etc etc. Certainly down here in the South West, there are lots of great community initiatives. If I was closer to Bristol I would go small, but for now I volunteer for Sustrans and I'm very happy doing so.
> 
> It depends really on what change you want to make and what you want yourself.



I'm not wanting to get into activism but I would prefer to support an organisation who campaigns for cyclists


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Dec 2016)

Yes activism is a strange animal. In my experience it can be draining or rewarding. Or both. I think most of the percieved 'activist' charities will be grateful for any regular payment. At one time I decided to help a small charity, but the infrastructure and management was so chaotic I jumped ship. Piss up : Brewery scenario. Lovely ideas and passion, but they couldn't even put together a leafleting exercise without disappointing loyal helpers. They wondered why their impact was so poor.

Circumstances changed for me which means I do not have the disposable income to fund a membership of an organisation so instead I put my muscle and energy into maintaining the local NCN. I love it.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

bondirob said:


> Thanks I'll look into the insurance options it was third party I was interested in.
> I must say I do admire CU's activism


You could look at LCC, they offer third party for a tenner I think. There are divided views on their activism and activities however

Bear in mind, BC won't cover you for a third party claim with another cyclist if the incident occurs during a 'competitive' activity (including sportives iirc) edit: or with another BC member in any circumstance


----------



## lazybloke (31 Dec 2016)

I chose CTC (aka Cycling UK) purely because that's the recommended route for joining the "Fridays"


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2016)

I'm a registered carer, so get Cycling UK membership half price.

Beyond that it's simply a choice of whether you prefer nerds or geeks.


----------



## Bollo (31 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Bear in mind, BC won't cover you for a third party claim with another cyclist if the incident occurs during a 'competitive' activity (including sportives iirc)


It's probably not relevant to the discussion, but I think BC race Silver and Gold Race membership do cover you for claims incurred during competitions. Good job too, because quite frankly I'm a danger


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

Bollo said:


> It's probably not relevant to the discussion, but I think BC race Silver and Gold Race membership do cover you for claims incurred during competitions. Good job too, because quite frankly I'm a danger


I don't think the OP was looking at race membership


----------



## Red17 (31 Dec 2016)

Heltor Chasca said:


> The Halfords discounts are misleading. The shop prices are slightly inflated anyway so a discount would be almost negligible. That was my observation when I was shopping around for a mid range MTB/off road tourer. I large internet retailer came up trumpz



Disagree re the Halfords discount being negligable - the discount applies across the store and I've often found them the cheapest around on accessories / tools / turbo trainers etc and I've been able to get the 10% BC discount from them on non bike stuff as well.


----------



## Bollo (31 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> I don't think the OP was looking at race membership


Hence....


Bollo said:


> It's probably not relevant to the discussion, ....


I'd have let it go but you'd not qualified your statement about BC not covering competitive incidents. That would come a a shock to anyone with Race membership browsing the thread. So I picked it up. I tried lighthearted, but some jokes fell on stony ground....


----------



## Banjo (31 Dec 2016)

Cycle Plan gives me third party for £15 / year.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

Red17 said:


> Disagree re the Halfords discount being negligable - the discount applies across the store and I've often found them the cheapest around on accessories / tools / turbo trainers etc and I've been able to get the 10% BC discount from them on non bike stuff as well.


And they price match  yes if you wanted to buy a titanium tourer it may not be of use fir such a purchase 
I just got a pair of Conti tyres for £32, the same anywhere else from a U.K. Web retailer would be £48


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

Bollo said:


> Hence....
> 
> I'd have let it go but you'd not qualified your statement about BC not covering competitive incidents. That would come a a shock to anyone with Race membership browsing the thread. So I picked it up. I tried lighthearted, but some jokes fell on stony ground....


Actually with race membership you'd still not be covered I think in an accident with another BC member. As the solicitors could not cover both parties

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/thirdpartyliability

Just something to be aware of. Crash into non members only


----------



## Banjo (31 Dec 2016)

Thats the same as audax membership.It gives you third party cover while you are taking part in an audax event as long as the third party isnt a member of audax uk.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

Banjo said:


> Thats the same as audax membership.It gives you third party cover while you are taking part in an audax event as long as the third party isnt a member of audax uk.


in both cases, it makes complete sense, the organisation cannot represent both parties

I should think in a race you are more likely to collide with someone else, potentially another BC member, than colliding with anyone else in an Audax


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Dec 2016)

Banjo said:


> Thats the same as audax membership.It gives you third party cover while you are taking part in an audax event as long as the third party isnt a member of audax uk.



Reason No.41 why I joined AUK. You see there was this time when I wasn't a member and there was this bloke called Banjo and he had a real cob on against me for some reason. Always trying to run me off the road. So I joined and he's since left me alone. Happy New Year Banjo. See you at the next one!


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Dec 2016)

I had no idea there were two orgs.

Sounds a bit People's Cycling Front of Britain Vs the British Cycling Front.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I had no idea there were two orgs.
> 
> Sounds a bit People's Cycling Front of Britain Vs the British Cycling Front.


Cycling UK was the CTC until a rename/rebrand


----------



## bondirob (31 Dec 2016)

I think that rules BC out.
They ought to cover you if you have am incident with another BC member.
This wouldn't happen with motor insurance.


----------



## Banjo (31 Dec 2016)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Reason No.41 why I joined AUK. You see there was this time when I wasn't a member and there was this bloke called Banjo and he had a real cob on against me for some reason. Always trying to run me off the road. So I joined and he's since left me alone. Happy New Year Banjo. See you at the next one!



Would struggle to run the Surly off the road with my little bike  Happy new Year HC will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

bondirob said:


> I think that rules BC out.
> They ought to cover you if you have am incident with another BC member.
> This wouldn't happen with motor insurance.


BC only use one legal team I think (Leigh Day), thus they could not represent both clients, perhaps car insurance companies have lots of legal firms 'on their books'? 
Check CUK's liability Ts & Cs as well

At least BC are pretty open about the policy


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2016)

The same firm can represent both clients, provided a different lawyer is there for each client, but they may not with to do so. I was once hit in my car by a woman insured by the same firm, and my legal cover had no problem screwing over the same firm providing her legal cover, and doubtless billed the insurers outrageously for the privilege.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Either look at the terms of the benefits. The Halfords discounts more than cover my BC membership costs (and I'm using their legal services)
> Or decide on the basis of their political stance and activities
> 
> You don't need to be a member of either ultimately, others like Wiggle offer the insurances (the third party indemnity might be covered by your home insurance if you pay for that). Also, if you have an injury claim, there are plenty of solicitors who'll pursue an identified third party for you. The issue might come if it's a more minor injury or damage to property only, the organisations will take these claims on, a solicitor may not





Red17 said:


> Disagree re the Halfords discount being negligable - the discount applies across the store and I've often found them the cheapest around on accessories / tools / turbo trainers etc and I've been able to get the 10% BC discount from them on non bike stuff as well.



For me, I like giving something back and the fact that BC offers "primary" insurance - that is they won't involve other insurance you might have to split costs (ie house insurance, etc) but will just get on and deal with it.

But what I really like is that for £35 BC membership I get 10% off virtually EVERYTHING at Halfords (not just bikes / bike stuff) and that includes them price-matching other retailers, including online only retailers.
I couldn't even start to list all the discounts I've had with my membership, but as a handful of examples this year I got 10% off the _sale_ price of my new carbon road bike (approx. £112), 10% off a new Garmin Edge (approx. £25), 10% off the _price matched_ cost of a Thule ProRide 598 (approx. £8). Plus I've had a load of other stuff that the discount has been applied to - 6 tyres, 2 Garmin mounts, a track pump, 2 carbon bottle cages, a mini-pump, a couple of Boardman jerseys, a tool box and much more stuff that I simply can't remember.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> For me, I like giving something back and the fact that BC offers "primary" insurance - that is they won't involve other insurance you might have to split costs (ie house insurance, etc) *but will just get on and deal with it.*.



Might take them a while though


----------



## Bollo (31 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> Actually with race membership you'd still not be covered I think in an accident with another BC member. As the solicitors could not cover both parties
> 
> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/thirdpartyliability
> 
> Just something to be aware of. Crash into non members only


I'll suck it up and say I wasn't aware of that. It probably renders Race liability cover for the vast majority of competitive riders (proper competitive, not sportive) next to useless. Everyone who I know that races or TTs is a BC member.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2016)

It just means you wouldn't be able to sue nor then you at least through BCs lawyers. Can't see it would preclude any case. Must be quite hard to prove 3rd party liability in a race anyhow due to the nature of the sport

Claiming to not being aware of it wouldn't help, it'll be in the Ts & Cs.
Go with CUK if it's a concern But you'd still be covered if you hit a car or ped which is the more likely scenario where you'd want cover


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2017)

@bondirob Wiggle have their insurance prices reduced in January, might be worth a read of the Ts & Cs

https://cycleinsurance.wiggle.co.uk


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Jan 2017)

BC membership also gives you a monthly one-off discount although there is a minimum spend.


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> BC membership also gives you a monthly one-off discount although there is a minimum spend.


At Chain Reaction (maybe Wiggle again once the takeover completes?)


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> At Chain Reaction (maybe Wiggle again once the takeover completes?)



Yes it does help to mention who the discount is with


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jan 2017)

I've also had 10% BC discount applied by Evans, even though they don't officially do it - they said they'd give the discount as part of their price match deal.


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I'm afraid Cycling UK's 'activism' is very much on its way out the door, as CU becomes a project management vehicle and vanity project for the chair and chief exec. British Cylcing seems to be doing more campaigning and have greater influence on TPTB these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe less likely to hit one in a race though?


----------



## robgul (6 Jan 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I've also had 10% BC discount applied by Evans, even though they don't officially do it - they said they'd give the discount as part of their price match deal.



The CTC/CUK & BC member "discounts" are largely a bit of a misnomer - from experience almost any bike retailer business will give you at least 10% off if you're warm and standing up (although that excludes whole bike sales where there are usually other deals to be had, e.g adding on £n of "free" accessories)

Rob


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jan 2017)

robgul said:


> The CTC/CUK & BC member "discounts" are largely a bit of a misnomer - from experience almost any bike retailer business will give you at least 10% off if you're warm and standing up (although that excludes whole bike sales where there are usually other deals to be had, e.g adding on £n of "free" accessories)
> 
> Rob



Any word on your insurance scheme yet? Do you have anything ready?


----------



## robing (16 Jun 2020)

I'm going to cancel my Cycling UK (CTC) membership and switch to British Cycling. Anyone got any experience of them? Mainly want it for the legal support and insurance which both offer. Discounts look similar, CUK have the bimonthly magazine though,


----------



## HLaB (16 Jun 2020)

robing said:


> I'm going to cancel my Cycling UK (CTC) membership and switch to British Cycling. Anyone got any experience of them? Mainly want it for the legal support and insurance which both offer. Discounts look similar, CUK have the bimonthly magazine though,


I did it years ago mainly because I needed a BC licence to Time Trial (affordably in Scotland) but when I was knocked off in London years later I found their solicitors Leigh Day good. Ive never really followed the discounts perhaps I should


----------



## matticus (16 Jun 2020)

Spoiler: politics



It seems that quite a few CUK members are leaving due to a CUK announcement of support for the Black Lives Matter campaign.
( https://www.cyclinguk.org/news/black-lives-matter-statement-cycling-uk ) I guess these leavers think cycling should exist in its own bubble, and doesn't need to address diversity? Personally i think this may be the biggest thing they've done right since the charity conversion fiasco!


I haven't seen if BC have made any comparable announcement, so won't comment.


----------



## vickster (16 Jun 2020)

robing said:


> I'm going to cancel my Cycling UK (CTC) membership and switch to British Cycling. Anyone got any experience of them? Mainly want it for the legal support and insurance which both offer. Discounts look similar, CUK have the bimonthly magazine though,


I'm with BC (Ride) and have been for around 6 or 7 years now. Their legal firm, Leigh Day sorted out a complex injury claim for me, took time (as these things do) but I'd not have an issue using them again should the worse happen. I have used the Halfords discount a fair amount in the past

CUK use Slater & Gordon, mixed reports from CCers, but the fact they advertise their services on TV puts me off as they look like Ambulance chasers! 

I think I can provide a BC referral code if required.

I'm not particularly fussed by the politics either way!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Jun 2020)

matticus said:


> Spoiler: politics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



British cycling have signed this:

_The appalling death of George Floyd, the global protests that have followed and the powerful message of the Black Lives Matter movement has made every section of society take notice and confront an ugly truth... 

...It is time to face awkward questions, to become involved in uncomfortable conversations and to hold ourselves to account_

https://www.sportandrecreation.org....creation sector commit to tackling inequality

I don't understand why anyone would object to the cycling uk statement, and there certainly doesn't seem to be a fag paper between their position and British Cycling's. All a mystery to me.


----------



## Drago (16 Jun 2020)

I dont pay them to face awkward questions - I pay them to provide a service, and I expect that I, as a jewish Male, should receive exactly the same standard of service as anyone else regardless of any differing characteristics. That is surely not difficult and something they should have been doing anyway without need to spend member-paid for resources on irrelevant matters.

Such diversionary matters are not in their stated remit or their mission statement, and they should be balloting the membership before becoming involved in such matters, even preripherally. In the meantime they should carry on doing what they're paid to, while paying due regard to matters of diversity as it affects their business and their customers, nothing more or less.


----------



## Baldy (16 Jun 2020)

I've just joined British Cycling, only really for the insurance. It did strike me as a bit odd that there were a few different categories of competition cycle cover and then "commuter". As if the only way to cycle is in competitions or just as a means to get to work. It didn't seem to occur to them that lots of people tour or cycle purely for recreation. I did get the impression they were really only interested in racing.


----------



## vickster (16 Jun 2020)

Baldy said:


> I've just joined British Cycling, only really for the insurance. It did strike me as a bit odd that there were a few different categories of competition cycle cover and then "commuter". As if the only way to cycle is in competitions or just as a means to get to work. It didn't seem to occur to them that lots of people tour or cycle purely for recreation. I did get the impression they were really only interested in racing.


The Ride cover is broadly for leisure / touring cyclists


----------



## Solocle (16 Jun 2020)

Baldy said:


> I've just joined British Cycling, only really for the insurance. It did strike me as a bit odd that there were a few different categories of competition cycle cover and then "commuter". As if the only way to cycle is in competitions or just as a means to get to work. It didn't seem to occur to them that lots of people tour or cycle purely for recreation. I did get the impression they were really only interested in racing.


I think you've missed "ride".


----------



## Baldy (16 Jun 2020)

For sportive and club riders? I'm not in any club and I don't do sportives.


----------



## vickster (16 Jun 2020)

Baldy said:


> For sportive and club riders? I'm not in any club and I don't do sportives.


Nor am I or do I 👍
It provides the legal cover required by leisure /recreation riders


----------



## matticus (16 Jun 2020)

Baldy said:


> I've just joined British Cycling, only really for the insurance. It did strike me as a bit odd that there were a few different categories of competition cycle cover and then "commuter".* As if the only way to cycle is in competitions or just as a means to get to work*. It didn't seem to occur to them that lots of people tour or cycle purely for recreation. I did get the impression they were really only interested in racing.


That pretty much sums up the British Cycling ethos.


----------

